# I777UCLE5 Android 4.0.3



## lqhorochi

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Carrier:: At&t

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.3 (ICS)

Source:: 
*I777UCLE5 Android 4.0.3*




Code:


<br />
# begin build properties<br />
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh<br />
ro.build.id=IML74K<br />
ro.build.display.id=IML74K.CLE5<br />
ro.build.version.incremental=CLE5<br />
ro.build.version.sdk=15<br />
ro.build.version.codename=REL<br />
ro.build.version.release=4.0.3<br />
ro.build.date=Thu May 31 17:19:19 KST 2012<br />
ro.build.date.utc=1338452359<br />
ro.build.type=user<br />
ro.build.user=se.infra<br />
ro.build.host=SEP-74<br />
ro.build.tags=release-keys<br />
ro.product.model=SAMSUNG-SGH-I777<br />
ro.product.brand=samsung<br />
ro.product.name=SGH-I777<br />
ro.product.device=SGH-I777<br />
ro.product.board=smdk4210<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi<br />
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung<br />
ro.product.locale.language=en<br />
ro.product.locale.region=US<br />
ro.wifi.channels=<br />
ro.board.platform=exynos4<br />
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device<br />
ro.build.product=SGH-I777<br />
ro.tether.denied=false<br />
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint<br />
ro.build.description=SGH-I777-user 4.0.3 IML74K CLE5 release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/SGH-I777/SGH-I777:4.0.3/IML74K/CLE5:user/release-keys<br />
ro.build.characteristics=phone<br />
# Samsung Specific Properties<br />
ro.build.PDA=I777UCLE5<br />
ro.build.hidden_ver=I777UCLE5<br />
ro.build.changelist=652575<br />
# end build properties<br />
#<br />
# system.prop for smdk4210<br />
#[/size][/color]<br />
[color=#000000][size=2]rild.libpath=/system/lib/libsec-ril.so<br />
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyS0<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240[/size][/color]<br />
[color=#000000][size=2]wifi.interface=wlan0<br />
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15<br />
#wlan.driver.apmode "unloaded"<br />
net.streaming.rtsp.uaprof=http://wap.samsungmobile.com/uaprof/SGH-I777.xml<br />
persist.sys.storage_preload=1<br />
#<br />
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES<br />
#<br />
ro.opengles.version=131072<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240<br />
ro.config.ringtone=ATT_PlayOn.ogg<br />
ro.config.notification_sound=S_Sherbet.ogg<br />
ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg<br />
ro.config.media_sound=Media_preview_Touch_the_light.ogg<br />
hwui.render_dirty_regions=false<br />
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m<br />
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=128m<br />
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m<br />
ro.secdirenc=true<br />
ro.secsddecryption=true<br />
ro.secfulldirenc=true<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-att-us<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-att-us<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-samsung<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-samsung<br />
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html<br />
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html<br />
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1<br />
ro.monkey=0<br />
ro.error.receiver.default=com.samsung.receiver.error<br />
keyguard.no_require_sim=true<br />
dev.sfbootcomplete=0<br />
dev.powersave_fps=0<br />
ro.ril.hsxpa=1<br />
ro.ril.gprsclass=10<br />
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL<br />
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.0_r2<br />
ro.kernel.qemu=0<br />
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y<br />
net.bt.name=Android<br />
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt[/size][/color]<br />
[color=#000000][size=2]

Download:http://samsung-updates.com/get/1726/Samsung_Firmware_SGH-I777_ATT_I777UCLE5_Android_4_0_3.html


----------

